# Xinyi Meditation Greetings From The Philippines



## JRRodriguezIV (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi all, I am both a teacher and a student of Internal Martial Arts. As time passes, I hope to get to know you all here. 

Best regards,

JR Rodriguez IV
http://XinyiMeditation.com


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Yondanchris (Dec 30, 2011)

Welcome to Martial Talk! 
What style(s) do you learn/teach?


----------



## OKenpo942 (Jan 8, 2012)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## seasoned (Jan 8, 2012)

Greetings and welcome aboard, see you around the site.................


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 8, 2012)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------

